# Blinds on public water?



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I've run across a few blinds in some of my home bays in some pretty prime spots. It is my understanding and interpretation of the game laws that any blind on public property IS just that, public property. Some of the blinds ive come across have padlocks on them. So can anyone use these blinds or are those people just being jerks about it? Ive placed two on public water that I personally have no problem with anyone using as long as they beat me to them...


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Those blinds with locks get hit by lightning alot....:help:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Locked or not locked ...it's public property. Just be prepared to shoot the ******* hunter that shows up with a thermos full of testosterone. 

I'm with bayourat on the lighting strikes. Darn shame but it happens!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah I would imagine that lightning would catch that dried out, weathered wood and dried brush and it'd go up real quick. lol


----------



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

bayourat said:


> Those blinds with locks get hit by lightning alot....:help:


 Or hit by an out of control airboat!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

sawgrass said:


> Or hit by an out of control airboat!


i hate when that happens


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> Locked or not locked ...it's public property. Just be prepared to shoot the ******* hunter that shows up with a thermos full of testosterone.


I've never messed with them because of the above and I don't feel like mixing hunting with fighting. It does, however, really **** me off that people attempt to stake claim to public property by slapping a blind there and treat it like it's their own place. I've heard all sorts of stories, even when someone is hunting NEAR the blind they'll race back and forth all morning in the boat after having a hell of a cussing match at first light, etc...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess none of you have ever busted your tail to build one of these, just so some jokers can come sit in them once your done with all the work. True, it is TECHINICALLY public property, but be courteous and respectful to others.

Its all in how you handle the situation as to whether you are welcome or not. I have no problem with people hunting my blinds, but I DO, however, have a problem with people tearing them up....

This is the way I see it...

I found a spot that was the perfect depth, bottom consistency, attractive to birds, and accessible place that suited my needs in a public bay. I bust my butt for a week in the swarming mosquitos and Texas heat building this big comfortable blind. I get everything prepared then show up an hour before shooting time and find that there are people putting out decoys in front of it. Not cool at all. If you are going to hunt someone elses blind, you need to wait til the last second to put out your dekes. That way, if they show up, you can just move. If it were me, I would say, Hey Man, why dont you just hunt with us? But, I think the polite thing to do would be to get your stuff and find another place to hunt.

Pretty much what you are doing is capitalizing on someone elses investment of time, money and work.

If its 15 minutes before shooting time and no one has shown up, throw your dekes out... They should have been there by then.

The biggest problem I have is that people dont respect it. I couldnt tell you how many times I have shown up and my blinds are full of trash and the cover is all shot up, etc etc.... When you are done using the blind, be respectful and clean up after yourself. Rebrush the blind if it is necessary. Pick up your hulls and so on... I showed up one morning to find that somebody had hunted there the day before and left beer bottles all inside... one must have broken as my dog had glass all in her paws.

I usually write a note in marker on a 2x4 that says that anyone is welcome to hunt my blind, but please pick up after yourself and put what time I normally show up. I also include my phone number, that way you can CALL me to find out when I am hunting it ORRRR if you want to come help me brush them up. Who doesnt need more hunting buddies, right? I think if you are going to use someones blind, you should volunteer to keep it up... its not easy building these. Mine usually hunt 4-6 people comfortably and I spend weeks cutting and weaving brush.

I have pretty much quit hunting down here on the coast just because of the lack of birds compared to some of the other properties that I have access to across the state, but I still like to get out in my old stompin grounds every once in a while, so I keep one all nice and tidy (except for last year... stupid Ike).

I guess my point is, its best that it looks like you were never there in the first place.... respect it.... and if the builder shows up, volunteer to leave.... If you dont like doing any of that, then build your own or hunt on the bank.

Oh, and for the pyromaniacs... haha.... I saw a guy in East Texas that got CAUGHT burning down a blind by its owner, and I watched as the owner got payback on the burner's face.... for about 5 minutes... I didnt stop it because he totally deserved what he got.

If I catch you burning down my blind, or find out that you did, not only will I report you for destruction of public property, I will also report you for illegally setting fires on public property which Im sure they can turn into arson somehow. Its rude and cowardly... If you have a problem with the blinds owner, be a man about it.

Might I also add, I will make it my seasons goal to make sure you do not shoot a duck all year....

Annnnnnnnd finally.... for the people that go the night before and put their decoys out to RESERVE the blind when its not yours.... your decoys will be spraypainted a pretty bright pink color by the time you arrive in the morning.... lol

MORAL OF THE STORY: USE THE GOLDEN RULE!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> I guess none of you have ever busted your tail to build one of these, just so some jokers can come sit in them once your done with all the work. True, it is TECHINICALLY public property, but be courteous and respectful to others.


If you read the first post dude says he's built two of them himself.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

You can build it and keep it up.......It's still public property.....You may hunt mine today,but I will beat you there tomorrow........


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

justletmein said:


> If you read the first post dude says he's built two of them himself.


I was more so addressing all of the posters, hence why I used the plural phrase "I guess *none of you* have ever...." Mainly the folks mentioning destroying them....


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Pretty much what you are doing is capitalizing on someone elses investment of time, money and work.


It's the spread the wealth mentality in the duck hunting world. You worked hard for it, but others will benefit from your labor.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Like I said, I dont mind if they hunt it when Im not there, especially on the coast because the birds move constantly anyway.... but dont just tear it up.... 

You wouldnt tear up someones car if it was in the parking spot that you wanted, would you?

Its all part of the public hunting land game.... its not a bad gig until people start being douches.... then it snowballs....


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

you can tell if the blind is being hunted regularly..........*if it is stay out*


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

jjordan said:


> you can tell if the blind is being hunted regularly..........*if it is stay out*


What part of "PUBLIC PROPERTY" are you not understanding. What about all the guides that put up dozens of blinds in all the honey holes but can only hunt one. Everyone is saying "MY BLIND". The moment you put in the first nal you are building a "PUBLIC BLIND". If you don't think it's fair that your did all that hard work, spent your money blah blah blah, THEN DON'T DO IT. Build a boat blind , carry a portable blind , make a Guilie suit, what ever. Building a blind on public property is the same as doing community service. I'm ready for the state to BAND building blinds on public property.

I never use public blinds so I'm not your problem but you built it in MY spot.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

So if I hunt a certian spot for 15yrs.... then you decide to build a blind there. Is it YOUR spot now? 


btw all blinds do is flare birds and advertise good spots. One of these days you guys will learn.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

bayourat said:


> So if I hunt a certian spot for 15yrs.... then you decide to build a blind there. Is it YOUR spot now?
> 
> btw all blinds do is flare birds and advertise good spots. One of these days you guys will learn.


Well said. I'll just add 2 words....GHILLIE SUIT

http://www.theghilliesuits.com/


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

bayourat said:


> One of these days you guys will learn.


No they won't...:work:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Well said. I'll just add 2 words....GHILLIE SUIT
> 
> http://www.theghilliesuits.com/


Lol...looks like a Harry the Henderson contest. :rotfl:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

*justinsfa*.... Sounds like you have a good head on yopur shoulders. You built a nice blind and I respect the fact that you are NOT SAYING KEEP OUT. You are saying KEEP IT CLEAN.

If all the guys that build blinds would have that attitude, things would go pretty smooth. Thanks for posting up. If all the guys using blinds would respect THAT......wow!!


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Just remember the nicer the blind the more other people want to hunt it.
We do not bay hunt to often and we always bing our own brush. If we find an old blind on the bank then we will rebrush it to leave it better than when we found it if not then we will make a blind on the bank. But if you build blinds on public land then you should not get mad if someone is in it. Just make sure you are the first one there or have a back up plan or two. I do agree with not trashing out the blind regardless of who built it.

TRW


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

Geez ! don't you guys ever get tired of talking about this, here we go again, year after year after year, this get brought up, and nothing ever changes


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey try this once in a while. If you get there and someone is in the blind you built but there is room. Say hey man I built this blind do you mind If I squeeze in here beside you? Then make sure and watch him and make sure he has good muzzle awareness. Everyone is happy...not sure its that easy though.......


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

It is true that some blind squatters are just lazy and don't want to put the effort in themselves. But, that is not true in the vast majority of cases. I find most to be out of towners, or people that scouted, found birds there, and want to hunt that area but that blind is in their way. The active scouters and early risers would call the blind builders the lazy ones, since they want to put up a blind and just show up there to hunt when they feel like it without utilizing shoreline cover, showing up early enough to beat others out there, and often without even scouting because that's just where they go to hunt. But that is not always the case either.

I am personally in favor of banning permanent blinds on public waters. They are an eyesore, a navigation hazard, and a constant source of trouble. I don't even hunt in blinds, and they are still a constant source of trouble for me, as I know they are for other serious waterfowlers that hunt public land. There is only so much public water out there, and it should be the same way it is on inland tracts of water - first come first served. That is why other public tracts of land don't allow blinds (except a few places by permit). Let hunters use temporary blind or hunt from shoreline cover. Hunters will find that they are far more successful doing this anyways.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Hey try this once in a while. If you get there and someone is in the blind you built but there is room. Say hey man I built this blind do you mind If I squeeze in here beside you? Then make sure and watch him and make sure he has good muzzle awareness. Everyone is happy...not sure its that easy though.......


Yes...become comrads in arms....not adversaies. Excellent advice.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

capn said:


> It is true that some blind squatters are just lazy and don't want to put the effort in themselves. But, that is not true in the vast majority of cases. I find most to be out of towners, or people that scouted, found birds there, and want to hunt that area but that blind is in their way. The active scouters and early risers would call the blind builders the lazy ones, since they want to put up a blind and just show up there to hunt when they feel like it without utilizing shoreline cover, showing up early enough to beat others out there, and often without even scouting because that's just where they go to hunt. But that is not always the case either.
> 
> I am personally in favor of banning permanent blinds on public waters. They are an eyesore, a navigation hazard, and a constant source of trouble. I don't even hunt in blinds, and they are still a constant source of trouble for me, as I know they are for other serious waterfowlers that hunt public land. There is only so much public water out there, and it should be the same way it is on inland tracts of water - first come first served. That is why other public tracts of land don't allow blinds (except a few places by permit). *Let hunters use temporary blind or hunt from shoreline cover. Hunters will find that they are far more successful doing this anyways*.


You mean all I need is a 5gal bucket and some burlap to kill ducks?:help:

50% of the time we take less than that.....but we don't kill any birds.sad2sm


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

According to TPW legal, in an article several years ago, duck blinds in the bays fall into the same category as squatter cabins, or an anchored, unattended boat in the bay.

*They are NOT, repeat NOT, public property*. *They are private property* the same as your boat or your decoys left unattended in the bay.

I do not agree with being able to build a blind and claim a spot, either by virtue of having built a blind in it or left a decoy spread out. In fact I agree with Capt. and would prefer to see them all banned from public water. They're dangerous navigation hazards (especially after the superstructure has been pulled down or fallen down and the posts remain at waterline) but it is what it is.

If you ask me to prove this, don't bother. That issue of the magazine isn't available on line and I didn't keep it. It was probably 8 years ago. But I remember it very well because like most of you, I was so surprised by it. However when the author put it into the boat/cabin context it made a little more sense. I can assure you I read it twice. This has NOTHING to do with what your local GW will tell you. You'll get about half and half answers.

The bay is public. Much of the marsh is public. Just because I leave my boat in it, or my four wheeler, or my duck blind, doesn't make them public.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I just sent TP&W an e-mail. I will post up what the official word is as soon as they answer.


HOWEVER, as a licensed Realtor, I am familiar with Squatters right and that's what public blinds are (double checking on that too). They are squatters and ONLY get to claim it as theirs if it goes for 10 years uncontested. May not apply here so I will wait to see what they say. 

Hold tight and I will get clarification. No sense in arguing until WE ALL know the law.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Just an FYI I have a boat blind that I usually use when bay hunt, either that or we use a little secret weapon that I'm not at liberty to discuss. Or improvise with what we can find. I have built two blinds on public water before but have used them less than 5 times each (this was before I built my boat blind) and have witnessed people hunting out of my blinds, no big deal. I just saw these padlocked blinds on public water and it got me thinking. Yeah I stirred the pot, but I found these in relatively new water (to me) and though WHAT IF I wanted to use them. Oh well what else do we have to do all day but argue on 2cool. Dont act like yall dont enjoy it. If not get back to work then!!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

plgorman said:


> Just an FYI I have a boat blind that I usually use when bay hunt,


Same here....in fact, I have NEVER used a "public blind" in the 30 duck seasons I have been thru.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

awally said:


> Geez ! don't you guys ever get tired of talking about this, here we go again, year after year after year, this get brought up, and nothing ever changes


So what would you like to talk about? maby Black Panther sighting. Please just give us a topic.:biggrin:
Thanks,
TRW


----------



## Capt.Crunk (Jun 7, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> What part of "PUBLIC PROPERTY" are you not understanding. What about all the guides that put up dozens of blinds in all the honey holes but can only hunt one. Everyone is saying "MY BLIND". The moment you put in the first nal you are building a "PUBLIC BLIND". If you don't think it's fair that your did all that hard work, spent your money blah blah blah, THEN DON'T DO IT. Build a boat blind , carry a portable blind , make a Guilie suit, what ever. Building a blind on public property is the same as doing community service. I'm ready for the state to BAND building blinds on public property.
> 
> I never use public blinds so I'm not your problem but you built it in MY spot.


I agree....Why would you want to hunt out of a blind anyway.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

bayourat said:


> You mean all I need is a 5gal bucket and some burlap to kill ducks?:help:


I typically use a lawn chair rather than a bucket (more comfortable), and can't remember the last time I worried about burlap.

Here's a pic from several years back that I always laugh at. This is a 3 man limit, and notice how nice and comfy we were in our lawn chairs. Just put a face mask on and sit still. After we finished our limits, I went and picked up another hunting party a mile or two away and they shot 3 more limits over our decoys with 6 of us sitting there in lawn chairs. There was a fully brushed blind 100 yards away from us. Why they bothered to build a blind with a nice shoreline like that I have no clue. Really, it was just in the way as the birds wouldn't fly within 60 yards of it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

When I hunt the bay, the main reason I use a permanant blind is for comfort. I dont like boat blinds because they are unstable and when people stand up, the boat shifts around and can become dangerous... VERY DANGEROUS... I have seen a 3 inch number 4 go into a guys back at 3 feet while in a boat blind because its unstable.... not a great memory, let me assure you..

I use these permanent blinds mostly when I take people that just like being out there... its comfortable and solid. These guys dont like standing in knee deep mud with leaky waders... You cant turn people onto the outdoors if they are uncomfortable... I also think that these blinds are much better for youth and older folks. Its just easier to access and you can pull your boat right up to it. 

Plus, when a north wind blows, the cover can be up to a half mile away on the bank.... you can build these blinds to hunt open water when your options are limited on shore...

Eventually, I will completely stop hunting the bay. Its too much work without much return. I can go other places and get up 15 minutes before daylight and smash straight green.... and its ALOT easier than running across the bay in freezing temps and fighting debris, sandbars and fog. 

I can tell you right now, these blinds will never see the birds that a mobile hunter can see.... the key to duck hunting is being mobile and keeping all options open. I wont even begin the discussion on scouting...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Hey try this once in a while. If you get there and someone is in the blind you built but there is room. Say hey man I built this blind do you mind If I squeeze in here beside you? Then make sure and watch him and make sure he has good muzzle awareness. Everyone is happy...not sure its that easy though.......


Thats the biggest problem when doing this.... these guys are complete strangers.... you dont know their safety and ethics background...

I would love to say Lets all just hunt together, and have on a few occasions, but its hard to trust someone with your life like that after meeting them 30 seconds before....

Its a pretty big gamble...


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> I can tell you right now, these blinds will never see the birds that a mobile hunter can see.... the key to duck hunting is being mobile and keeping all options open. I wont even begin the discussion on scouting...


I do all my scouting on the internet:biggrin:

actually only a few (very few) guys on here know how much I actually stay on the birds.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Its harder for me now that I have a job that doesnt let me off for 3 months at a time for the season.... haha... Luckily, I have buddies that still have the luxury of scouting daily and they help me out a ton, especially since I usually end up driving 3-4 or more hours to get there in the middle of the night... I always end up covering the breakfast and gas the next days hunt though.... but well worth it....

When I first got into duck hunting, I would just drive around and look for places that looked like ducks would like... and 15 years later, I have finally learned that the point is to actually drive around looking for the ducks themselves... haha

When I gave up the "looks ducky here" mentality, my success increased 10 fold. My shots were easier and closer and the action was much more steady...

Thats why blinds down here on the coast that arent on a food source are pretty much for comfort only. Usually opening day and after a hard front when new birds show up


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> When I hunt the bay, the main reason I use a permanant blind is for comfort. I dont like boat blinds because they are unstable and when people stand up, the boat shifts around and can become dangerous... VERY DANGEROUS... I have seen a 3 inch number 4 go into a guys back at 3 feet while in a boat blind because its unstable.... not a great memory, let me assure you..
> 
> I use these permanent blinds mostly when I take people that just like being out there... its comfortable and solid. These guys dont like standing in knee deep mud with leaky waders... You cant turn people onto the outdoors if they are uncomfortable... I also think that these blinds are much better for youth and older folks. Its just easier to access and you can pull your boat right up to it.
> 
> Plus, when a north wind blows, the cover can be up to a half mile away on the bank.... you can build these blinds to hunt open water when your options are limited on shore...


All three way, way overblown.

Boat blinds - maybe unstable in a small boat, but I've hunted out of many and can only remember a few that were unstable. 16ft boat or better and you can hunt at least three safely with no worries about stability. However I can remember just as many blinds that were unstable, and even more blinds that had slippery floors. It is a wash as to the safety aspect.

Comfort in blinds - there is some truth in this, because a well built blind is nice, but saying that you have to put people in knee deep mud or make them uncomfortable is just wrong. If you have old people or kids, you scout and find good solid ground with easily accessible cover. Then you use lawn chairs. It's pretty simple. At our B&C events we take a bunch of kids out, and several seniors as well. I can assure you it is no problem at all to find suitable places to hunt comfortably without a blind. Many situations make it MORE comfortable to be out of the blind where you have room and aren't cramped. Seen many a kid lay down and take a nap in the mangroves or saltgrass.

North winds - If the shorelines are dry and inaccessible, you aren't getting a boat up next to any blind either without an airboat because no one builds blinds in that deep a water. Either way you will have to walk in to where that blind is. But it is a simple fix without a blind. You pull up to a sandbar, and you start sticking cut brush in the ground. Then sit in your lawn chair and be comfortable. Again, we do this all the time at the B&C events with 20+ boats. It is very doable.

I don't mean to hack on you. I simply mean to illustrate how easy it is to make due without blinds and be just as comfortable. Blinds are an unnecessary crutch that we'd all be better off without.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

bayourat said:


> btw all blinds do is flare birds and advertise good spots. One of these days you guys will learn.


maybe you just dont know how to build a blind


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

jjordan said:


> maybe you just dont know how to build a blind


:rotfl:


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

jjordan said:


> maybe you just dont know how to build a blind


The whole shoreline is my blind.... so you stay in one spot and I'll stay with the birds.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Boat blinds are convenient, but I hate them.... not enough room and I have to disagree and say they are MUCH more unstable than any blind I build at least... I hunt out of a 18 foot boat and would still rather be on something solid. 

My blinds are wind resistant for cold days. They offer a dry seat and sturdy floor. Plenty of places to put your random necessities and you can set everyones shooting lanes. Plus, we have the blind commrodary that you dont get when you spread out...

The spots that are easily accessible, with good solid ground and bird action is not a very easy place to find.... The more factors you add in, the tougher it gets. If I can eliminate one factor, I increase my odds of having more options. I can build a blind on unstable, deep muddy bottoms.... there goes one factor...

My blind last year was accessible by a 21 foot bay boat even on a north wind. Drive right up to it.... no cover anywhere near there... just the blind... sticks out like a sore thumb, but we find at least a little success in them... 

I have no problem trudging through the marsh mud and fighting the elements, but my pops is getting a little old for that, which makes him not even want to go.... Solution??? Lets go to the blind....

If I was by myself, you wouldnt find me in a blind... the success is very limited... Although, if the time is right, which is what matters 99 percent of the time anyway, you can have incredible shoots in them...

1999.... last Sunday of the season... hot as hell with no wind.... sitting in a gigantic permanent blind on the bay that had been hunted hard all season.... very few birds seen the day before when scouted.... we stacked up a 4 man limit in 20 minutes.... every one came in like they were approaching a runway... couldnt believe it... went totally against everything I had learned from experience and grandpa.... If they are there, they are there, blind or not....


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

*TP&W Response*



Levelwind said:


> According to TPW legal, in an article several years ago, duck blinds in the bays fall into the same category as squatter cabins, or an anchored, unattended boat in the bay.
> 
> *They are NOT, repeat NOT, public property*. *They are private property* the same as your boat or your decoys left unattended in the bay.
> 
> ...


Just got the e-mail from TP&W. Rather than me giving you my interpitation of what is says, I'm doing a copy and paste.

"It will depend upon if a permit is required for a blind to be built and
if it is, it would belong to that particular individual that builds
them. Otherwise, *a blind in or on public waters is open to anyone who
wishes to hunt it...first come-first serve.* Just be aware, some public
waters DO require a permit (e.g. Caddo Lake and Lake Somerville to name
two) in order to build, claim where only that individual or his/her
party may hunt it legally...no one else would have the right to hunt it."


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

bays do not require a permit so there you have it! Most permits are required in the Corps lakes especially up in the DFW area


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

plgorman said:


> bays do not require a permit so there you have it! Most permits are required in the Corps lakes especially up in the DFW area


That is my take on it as well. Thanks


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> The spots that are easily accessible, with good solid ground and bird action is not a very easy place to find....


OK, it's harder to find a comfortable spot to sit if you don't have a blind. But it's harder to find bird action if you have a blind. Just the fact of being mobile and following birds rather than going to a blind and hoping.

But again, I know this because I do it. I have a 6 year old son I hunt with regularly. I run an outdoors ministry that takes kids and senior citizens hunting. I regularly have NO PROBLEM finding areas that have a.) birds (the most important factor) b.) cover and c.) good bottom. I refuse to hunt areas with muddy bottom because I know that I can find birds where it's firm. It really is very, very simple to find all of those factors in combination if there are any birds in the area. I know because I do it every weekend. 

And if you would get the blinds out of my way, it would be much, much simpler to do so. There are uncountable number of places I won't bother to hunt because I'm not willing to get into a fight on the water in front of my guests or kid. That is the injustice of it all. There are places where it is legal for me to hunt that I won't even consider because I know full well a blind holder will start a cussing match, run over my decoys, and/or set up 75 yards from me, all because it's 'their' spot because they put a blind there.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> Just got the e-mail from TP&W. Rather than me giving you my interpitation of what is says, I'm doing a copy and paste.
> 
> "It will depend upon if a permit is required for a blind to be built and
> if it is, it would belong to that particular individual that builds
> ...


That's a nice opinion. I'd say it's pretty common among TPW LEOs.

The question was whether a blind in the bays is public property. They aren't. Neither are boats, or cabins, or decoys.

Secondly, you may remember


Levelwind said:


> This has NOTHING to do with what your local GW will tell you. You'll get about half and half answers.


On the other hand, there may have been a recent AG's ruling or court case which changed the landscape, AND, the issue of whether I can prevent you from USING my blind, built on public waters, thereby staking out a little private hole for myself, is altogether different (but related to) where ownership lies.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm sorry. Perhaps I did not give sufficient background as to the Validilty of the answer. 

I contacted the TP&W office in Austin, I identified myself as a Licencesd Realtor and needed to get the legal definition. I let them know that I am current on Realestate/ Property law and needed the facts, not an opinion. I also stated that I have been a hardcore duck hunted for 31 years. I go all the way back to the days of Barrows Ranch and Joe Lagoe. They asked if they could research it and get back to me. Since they are charged with enforcing the law, it is THEIR rules that count. 

I believe it you that is citing an "opinion". To state that half the Game Wardens don't know what they are talking about reflects some issue UNRELATED to the topic. 

I do not mean to sound disrespectful but if you look at the ages of most of the young men posting up on this thread, you will see that many are quite young. It is important that gentlemen in OUR age bracket (you and me) set an example of respecting the TP&w as well as the Fed GW. 

Again, I do not use pre-existing blinds and will never build one on public property. I did build a boat blind and you are welcome anytime to hunt with me. It's hard to find duck hunters in my age bracket and would jump on a change to reminis on the old days over a cup of hot coffee and a chilly sunrise.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

capn said:


> And if you would get the blinds out of my way, it would be much, much simpler to do so. There are uncountable number of places I won't bother to hunt because I'm not willing to get into a fight on the water in front of my guests or kid. That is the injustice of it all. There are places where it is legal for me to hunt that I won't even consider because I know full well a blind holder will start a cussing match, run over my decoys, and/or set up 75 yards from me, all because it's 'their' spot because they put a blind there.


I run into the altercations just as much when Im not hunting a blind. People without blinds are just as apt to "start a cussing match, run over my decoys, and/or set up 75 yards from me." Thats going to happen on any public hunting land, blinds or not.... deer hunting, dove hunting, duck hunting.... anything...


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Levelwind said:


> That's a nice opinion. I'd say it's pretty common among TPW LEOs.
> 
> The question was whether a blind in the bays is public property. They aren't. Neither are boats, or cabins, or decoys.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty cut and dry to me. Unless you have a permit to build or place a structure on public property then any one can use it. I am pretty sure that when you build something on state property then you must have a permit. Not to sure how the floating cabins work but I think they also need a permit making them private property.

TRW


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> I do not mean to sound disrespectful but if you look at the ages of most of the young men posting up on this thread, you will see that many are quite young. It is important that gentlemen in OUR age bracket (you and me) set an example of respecting the TP&w as well as the Fed GW.


I used to think the same thing until I branched out and started hunting with different age groups.... I can see where you are coming from, but I can assure you that the older generations are just as stubborn as the young ones....

I think it is more in tune with what kind of character they have and their levels of respect. I have taken groups hunting that refuse to even GO if they are not allowed to have alchohol involved.... both young and old...

I have had a boatload of folks with the mindset that we can PHYSICALLY overtake a smaller group and literally kick them out of the targetted hunting spot... again, both young and old....

The sad part is that I am stuck with these folks, but I can promise you this, I hunt and fish with a WHOLE other crowd when its on my own time.... its way more enjoyable and relaxing...


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks again Timemachine for clarifying and for your research. TPWD states blinds on public water are public property unless the the body of water requires a blind permit to build. No texas bay or saltwater body of water requires a permit as of yet. So I have the right to hunt any blind in any texas bay that I want to as long as I am there first. I probobly wont, since I havent used the two that I built in about 2 yrs, instead using my boat or natural cover. But if I wanna hunt on your blind levelwind, I can!!! 

I wont though, ill stay away from that shoreline that has your name on it!!! But if you ever get tired of watching me drop the birds...come on over ill have a cup of coffee waiting on you!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

if you don't want people hunting in your blind on public land then go pay for a lease. Otherwise get up earlier or spend the night. How would you even prove that its 'your' blind? If you show up and someone is in your blind your basically sol. If you started a confrontation with them you would actually be committing a crime by harassing a hunter. This topic has been covered dozens of times here and everytime somebody emails tpw and gets the same response, blinds built in the bay are not private property.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

One great thing about my area is that most of the people knows who built what and we see each other all the time at the boat ramps. 

As I said before, my blind is usually a throw down place to go when I have nothing else better... just another place.... I didnt build the blind to claim the spot, I built the blind so that when I am there, I have a place to organize my stuff and get my *** up out of the water....

Everyone is welcome in there, just dont tear it up for me to have to clean up later. And for the record, I have never rolled up and found someone in my blinds, so Im not really even worried about it. I have had some other folks roll up on me... 3 groups I invited them to join us (all groups were pairs of guys). Only one actually took me up on the offer. Every other time, they saw the lights and just found another spot... Cant say the same for when I hunted in a random place with no blind. Thats usually where I have had any confrontational bouts if they do occur.

Note to everybody : the Wallisville Project DOES require permits for any permanant blind and they WILL fine you if you build one without being issued a permit in the drawing. They will also fine you if they blind is not removed by the end of February, even if it was permitted.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> I'm sorry. Perhaps I did not give sufficient background as to the Validilty of the answer.
> 
> I contacted the TP&W office in Austin, I identified myself as a Licencesd Realtor and needed to get the legal definition. I let them know that I am current on Realestate/ Property law and needed the facts, not an opinion. I also stated that I have been a hardcore duck hunted for 31 years. I go all the way back to the days of Barrows Ranch and Joe Lagoe. They asked if they could research it and get back to me. Since they are charged with enforcing the law, it is THEIR rules that count.
> 
> ...


You have nothing to apologize for. You asked a question, got an answer, and posted it in order to help clear up a question. More than most do.

And I probably am stating an opinion. That of the author of the article. He could have been wrong all along or as I say, a ruling may have occurred since.

However, you didn't ask (or at least they didn't respond) to the original question, which is where ownership lies. It may seem to be evident, but I don't believe it is. Follow this. If you leave your Benelli lying in the public marsh, or in your duckblind, in the bay, does it become public property? No, it does not. Can you legally pull another person's duckblind out of the bay and relocate it to your lease? I doubt it.

I think the law is rather confused in this area and TPW are making the rules as they go along. I think it's true that blinds are private property. Someone bought and paid for the materials and supplied the labor to put it in. There is no law against it. HOWEVER, on public waters, that person is usually attempting to "take" a public place for his own personal enjoyment. Which isn't right. So I believe TPW is splitting the difference. Legally, the blind belongs to an individual. As a matter of enforcement, the bays are first come first served, and should be, and shouldn't be able to be cordoned off by individuals who choose to build a permanent blind or leave a big decoy spread out, thereby "claiming" a spot. So TPW is doing the best they can with a complex issue. Far better to BAN permanent blinds on public waters and give the owners six months to remove them IMHO.

As far as TPWD GWs are concerned, I am on record as very supportive of those guys and gals, and have been treated very well and courteously by them 99% of the time. HOWEVER, I have been written a ticket by a TPWD for having one redhead over the limit which went away very quickly (the bird in question was a hen bluebill) when I started taking pictures. So they are not infallible. They also tend to take the side of a private landowner in almost all cases, right or wrong, where there is a dispute of public vs private property access.

I also hunted Barrows and remember Mr. Lagow well, as well as Halls Ranch, back in the day. We enjoyed talking about prairie chickens, me being from Kansas and all and there being still a few on the ranch then. 
I remember killing ten pintails one day in the Greens Lake Marsh. I believe I was shooting lead shot (legally). I'd enjoy that cup of coffee


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

plgorman said:


> TPWD states blinds on public water are public property
> 
> . But if I wanna hunt on your blind levelwind, I can!!!


No, they did NOT say that. They say they others are entitled to use it (first come). Which I agree with and have all along.

If I had one, you would be welcome to hunt it. Like Capn, a bucket in the marsh, or my kayak, is all the blind I want. Hard to shoot good ducks out of a scarecrow blind in my experience. 
I'll take you up on that coffee!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Yall are all about some coffee huh??? I have an electric coffee maker in my blind if yall wanna stop by.... haha

Never have gotten into the whole coffee thing... but mention powdered donuts and you wont be able to keep this fat *** out of your blind... haha


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

ok we had a good, friendly, healthy argument and have a general consensus...so, new topic

Anyone ever used a layout boat in texas bays?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Levelwind. As I was reading your post, the light came on. I figured of your comment. You may be right that the blind "belongs " to someone meaning others do not have the right to deface, destroy or relocate the blind. That make sense. 

I too do a lot of duck hunting from a kayak. The boat I build is big enough to load a couple of yaks in it and use them to manuver thin water or retreive duck that fall long and we can't move the big boat.

When you said "10 pintails in one day", I almost teared up remembering the old "point system" Seems like it lasted a long time but it was a long time ago. We have GOT to get together during season.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

plgorman said:


> ok we had a good, friendly, healthy argument and have a general consensus...so, new topic
> 
> Anyone ever used a layout boat in texas bays?


I built a layout boat 6 years ago and still use it alot. Awesom. I'll post up some picture when i get home. Do google on Kara Hummer, also look up Pintail duck boat. Can be built in 3 weekends. About 85-100 pounds

My wife can't figure out why I need three different kinds of duck hunting boats.I'm telling ya...if it weren't for you guys, I'd think there was something wrong with me.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

plgorman said:


> ok we had a good, friendly, healthy argument and have a general consensus...so, new topic
> 
> Anyone ever used a layout boat in texas bays?


Yes. I haven't, but my freind Joe, who used to go by Medulla762 here, just built a beauty and all I can say is that some of those ducks in Little bay and a certain flat near Port A are in for a large surprise this season!


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe just a little respect for the guy the built the blind should be used even though it's on public water , guess some here think that if you park in a public parking place they can come claim your vehicle , 

F1K.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

I have sat in blinds that other people have made. If the builder of the blind came up to me I would gladly leave. Whenever I have sat in somebody elses blind I leave the cleaner than I found them.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

fish1kemah said:


> Maybe just a little respect for the guy the built the blind should be used even though it's on public water , guess some here think that if you park in a public parking place they can come claim your vehicle ,
> 
> F1K.


NOPE, just a few decent outdoorsmen with respect for the law AS IT WAS WRITTEN


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Inexperience*



justinsfa said:


> I have seen a 3 inch number 4 go into a guys back at 3 feet while in a boat blind because its unstable.... not a great memory, let me assure you..


I can assure you that was caused by inexperience with a firearm rather than an unstable boat.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Yes. I haven't, but my freind Joe, who used to go by Medulla762 here, just built a beauty and all I can say is that some of those ducks in Little bay and a certain flat near Port A are in for a large surprise this season!


Might wanna check the regs before you go popping pintails in Little Bay, don't think the Ghost of Connie Hagar would be too happy about it!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I can assure you that was caused by inexperience with a firearm rather than an unstable boat.


On the contrary actually... All three stood up... they all fired one shot, but the rocking of the boat caused by them standing up caught them all trying to catch their balance.... Middle and rear guy hit a knee involuntarily... middle guys gun slid to the side.... the dog was trying to dodge everybody, jumped on the gun and boom.... hit the guy in the front of the boat barely missing his kidneys (took out one of his love handles).

Ive hunted with these guys for years and am very comfortable hunting with them. Just one of those freak accidents... guess it could have happened in a blind just the same with a slippery floor, but the movement of the boat was the culprit on this one.... Note, this was a 16 foot nice and wide aluminum boat.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Like others stated earlier, I wish they would do away with blinds on public waters as they are nothing but an eyesore, navigation hazard and more often than not someone's cheap attempt to claim a lease.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

My first thing to say would be I would never let go of my firearm no matter what. That is what causes accidents. If you are holding a firearm and begin to fall that weapon should be the first concern. Everyone needs initial training, and I guess that was one helluva training scenario.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

It should go without saying that you clean up a blind if you choose to "borrow" it. As far as yielding to the builder if he shows up......first come first serve. You built it on public property. I may hunt behind or beside the blind, but I'm not going to pick up and leave because someone else showed up.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

nicely said justinsfa








Member
....you seem like the kinda guy i would wanna hunt with . I have hunted in public blinds 3 times. Only once was I asked to leave by the builder. I did. Attitude is the biggest thing


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> My first thing to say would be I would never let go of my firearm no matter what. That is what causes accidents. If you are holding a firearm and begin to fall that weapon should be the first concern. Everyone needs initial training, and I guess that was one helluva training scenario.


The gun never left his left hand.... for a while, he thought that HE had accidently shot him


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

MAN this turned out to be a GREAT thread (no boast intended). Great in the sense that we all got to spend a lot of time together chatting about _DUCK HUNTING._

Hope we run a few more like this over the next few months cause it's the closest we have to a "fix" to help make it till September 12th. Remember that we are working on the July 25th beach party. Give us a chance to talk ducks over a beer and sndwich.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

monster said:


> It should go without saying that you clean up a blind if you choose to "borrow" it. As far as yielding to the builder if he shows up......first come first serve. You built it on public property. I may hunt behind or beside the blind, but I'm not going to pick up and leave because someone else showed up.


why dont you do a lil scoutin and find your own place.........


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

jjordan said:


> why dont you do a lil scoutin and find your own place.........


Maybe he did and the blind was where the birds were. Some bays have Duck blinds in just about every single cove or back lake down the whole shoreline. 
TRW


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

jjordan said:


> why dont you do a lil scoutin and find your own place.........


Same can be said of the blind owner.







No one has their "own" place. It is public land. If the guy spent hours scouting and found birds all around a blind on public land, it's his right to hunt there. I typically don't because it just isn't worth the probable argument to me, but if the guy scouting gets up early and is up for the verbal shouting match then more power to him.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> I run into the altercations just as much when Im not hunting a blind. People without blinds are just as apt to "start a cussing match, run over my decoys, and/or set up 75 yards from me." Thats going to happen on any public hunting land, blinds or not.... deer hunting, dove hunting, duck hunting.... anything...


In some sense yes. If you are up in the marsh or on a lake where there are limited numbers of places to hunt, you will definitely have people set up on you and you'll get into an argument sooner or later. It does happen.

However, I am on the water 40+ times per season and I hunt the bay shore a LOT. Upper coast and middle coast. In all my years of hunting the bay shore, I can count on one hand the number of incidents I've had with non-blind hunters setting up on top of me. I've never once had them run over my decoys. Typically they want their space and will move on if I beat them there. But, I cannot count the number of incidents I've had with blind hunters... verbal arguments, setting up on top of me because that's where "their" blind is, running over my decoys, you name it. Now, keep in mind that I go out of my way to avoid hunting near blinds and I STILL have trouble.

When the incidents with blind "owners" outnumber incidents of non-blind hunters more than 20 to 1, there is a problem.

What was really funny was that one time I got cussed out for hunting in a blind that I built. Go figure that one!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

capn said:


> In some sense yes. If you are up in the marsh or on a lake where there are limited numbers of places to hunt, you will definitely have people set up on you and you'll get into an argument sooner or later. It does happen.
> 
> However, I am on the water 40+ times per season and I hunt the bay shore a LOT. Upper coast and middle coast. In all my years of hunting the bay shore, I can count on one hand the number of incidents I've had with non-blind hunters setting up on top of me. I've never once had them run over my decoys. Typically they want their space and will move on if I beat them there. But, I cannot count the number of incidents I've had with blind hunters... verbal arguments, setting up on top of me because that's where "their" blind is, running over my decoys, you name it. Now, keep in mind that I go out of my way to avoid hunting near blinds and I STILL have trouble.
> 
> ...


I hunt just as much, probably more, but my ratio is completely opposite of yours. Of course, just as you do, I steer clear of any blinds if im not hunting one... and this isnt just down here on the coast... There are just as many people hunting public properties up north that think they own the place, blind or not.

And I cant believe you went off and built a blind on public property.... you animal....


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> The question was whether a blind in the bays is public property. They aren't. Neither are boats, or cabins, or decoys.


Just to explore this a little, the comparison to a boat isn't valid because legally a boat must be titled. Cabins in nearly all areas must be permitted or tpwd will tear them down and attempt to bill the builder for demolition.

Decoys are a valid comparison. But I would argue that if they aren't in your posession (defined as you being with them or them being on your private property), they are abandoned. Obviously I wouldn't take them, just not right, but I would bet that a person who did collect those decoys could not get prosecuted legally. Of course the proper way to handle that would not involve the law ... but we're talking legality here.

At what point would decoys left out be considered abandoned? A day, week, month? March? I'm walking along an outside beach of a main island and find a sack of decoys floated up. Must have fell out of a boat crossing the bay. Or a spare decoy that must have floated out of a spread. Can I not touch it legally because it is private property? Am I wrong to add lost decoys to my spread if I can't find the owner?

Another question, at what point would decoys left out be considered littering? Do you have to establish intent to return and pick them up, if so how? What about a blind surrounded by algae covered decoys in March, because they were cheap flambeaus the owner didn't feel like picking up? Littering or private property awaiting your return next season?

The other problem I see, is that if blinds can legally be considered private property, I should be allowed to sue for damages for the multiple times they've caused damage to my boat while under way due to the owner's neglect. Toppled blinds or stubble just below the surface has nicked my lower unit many, many times and Joe darn near threw everyone out of the boat and did significant body damage to his boat. And of course blinds not marked with reflectors or even lights as hazards to navigation could be a lawsuit waiting to happen at nighttime. If that is the case, I believe that the state should require registration so that ownership and liability can be clearly established.

I really believe that tpwd needs to either require registration of permanent blinds, or just ban them altogether.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> I hunt just as much, probably more, but my ratio is completely opposite of yours. Of course, just as you do, I steer clear of any blinds if im not hunting one... and this isnt just down here on the coast... There are just as many people hunting public properties up north that think they own the place, blind or not.


However, you've stated in this thread that you don't hunt the bayshore much and that you hunt inland more often than not. Most inland public hunting units do not allow public blinds, and most salt marsh is either private land (different topic when it comes to blinds) or WMA/NWR (which don't allow blinds). So it makes sense that your numbers would be skewed, you have to admit. My numbers look the same way when I am hunting inland - because those areas either don't allow blinds, or the blinds are permitted.

We are talking specifically about bayshore, public water that is not governed by any specific authority. Not saltwater ponds surrounded by private land, not inland lakes, not refuges, not wma's.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> MAN this turned out to be a GREAT thread (no boast intended). Great in the sense that we all got to spend a lot of time together chatting about _DUCK HUNTING._
> 
> Hope we run a few more like this over the next few months cause it's the closest we have to a "fix" to help make it till September 12th. Remember that we are working on the July 25th beach party. Give us a chance to talk ducks over a beer and sndwich.


Definitely a great thread with a good friendly argument, after the first few posts I thought this thread was gonna turn into a pissin match but I always enjoy a good bird hunting chat!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

capn said:


> I really believe that tpwd needs to either require registration of permanent blinds, or just ban them altogether.


I agree. Beyond the damage done and the fact that they're eyesores, TPW HAS to be tired of getting in the middle of grade school peeing matches with guys with guns. I think this issue is so devisive someone will get shot over it, and sooner or later duck hunting on the bays will get banned. Not next year, but at some point. And, yes they can.

But back to the interesting (but largely meaningless) discussion re; ownership.

Titling has nothing to do with anything. It's a way to collect tax revenue. You don't have a title for your Bennelli but it's still your property. If your wife has expensive jewelry it is probably documented (for insurance) but it isn't titled. Still your property.

I know about the moratorium on floating cabins. I didn't know that camps on the spoil banks (mostly navigation district) were required to be permitted. I moved from Bastrop Bayou a few years ago but still go back and haven't noticed many of them being torn down by the state.

As far as decoys are concerned, this issue has been decided in other venues, I can't remember for sure but I THINK Reelfoot or Catahoula. Maybe Bayou Meto. Someplace kind of famous. Decoy thieves tried to make that argument (that they were abandoned) they lost. I agree that at some point it's logical to assume they've been abandoned, and are litter. Probably one of those things that the only answer would be in case law and it's not really important enough for much case law to exist. Might be legally similar to the crab trap cleanup. TPW didn't just DO it. They got it authorized by the legislature (I think) served public notice, closed the season, etc. Reason - probably more than one but I imagine the overriding one is that crab traps are private property.

You can be a finders keepers kind of person and rationalize taking or keeping things that don't belong to you - actually make a pretty fair case as far as decoys left out for long periods of time, or you can assume that if it isn't yours you shouldn't claim it.

I feel almost 100% certain you could sue the owner of a duck blind for boat damage in the situation you describe. Finding him and proving that he owns it would be the problem. But assuming you did that you could certainly sue. Might even win.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

capn said:


> I run an outdoors ministry that takes kids and *senior citizens* hunting.


You took DUKFVR hunting???:rotfl:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Jody we can give up the leases now and just send Brody our AARP cards! 

Stock up on depends and bullets!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Whitecrow said:


> You took DUKFVR hunting???:rotfl:


Actually, yes. 

I didn't word that very well though. We take everybody huntin. Of the 120-130 we took to Rockport last January, probably about 20-25 were kids and 10 or 15 seniors.

Steve, you and Jody are always welcome.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Titling has nothing to do with anything. It's a way to collect tax revenue. You don't have a title for your Bennelli but it's still your property. If your wife has expensive jewelry it is probably documented (for insurance) but it isn't titled. Still your property.


I disagree. Titling is about ownership. Registration is about tax revenue.

And for items that aren't titled/registered, the old adage posession is 9/10's of the law comes to mind. The burden of proof is on the accuser to prove ownership, not the holder, I believe (though I could be proven wrong). That's why I mentioned about it being in your posession by being in your presence or on your property. If it's not in your posession, I think you'd have to be able to prove it was yours thru receipts, pictures, witnesses, etc.

Because of that, I just don't think it's an applicable comparison to a hunting blind. No one is taking posession of it while hunting, just sitting in it. Can you establish ownership without posession? I dunno. But decoys are something you can take posession of. A blind is something you've given away the ability to posess by making it a permanent fixture on land that you don't own.

The hunting camps you refer to are a better comparison, but I'm not familiar with those or how they work. Never heard of them. Around here they are all on private property. I would think floating cabins are a fair comparison as well but they have to be registered.


----------



## DHouser (Jan 6, 2009)

Anybody ever hunt a Kelly Parks built blind......Ask him he could prob straiten all this up for everybody..


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

DHouser said:


> Anybody ever hunt a Kelly Parks built blind......Ask him he could prob straiten all this up for everybody..


I heard he owns the whole bay system and we need a notorized letter just to launch a boat.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

i heard he got his *****-end whooped for running his mouth


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

And for clarification... My buddies and I hunted public land all through college.... 99% of them still do even though we're all out. We all went through the "painstaking" task of scouting out where the birds "wanted" to be. NO ONE beat us to our spot on opening days so we killed the birds then. During the middle of the season we might get a little drunk the night before and wake up late to find someone in "our" spot. We'd post up 300-400 yards away and still outshoot the early-birds in "our" spot. I can guarantee they didn't have as much fun or kill as many birds as we did. I think alot of people have lost grasp of what this whole "outdoors" thing is. It's about having FUN you ruh-tards. I love seeing the guys in the $20K airboats and $50K flats boats at the ramp at the end of the day with two birds or four trout when we show up with my buddy's aluminum G3, limited out. you know who you are. You "GUNG-HO" guys are just entertainment for the guys that actually get it.


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> I guess none of you have ever busted your tail to build one of these, just so some jokers can come sit in them once your done with all the work. True, it is TECHINICALLY public property, but be courteous and respectful to others.
> 
> Its all in how you handle the situation as to whether you are welcome or not. I have no problem with people hunting my blinds, but I DO, however, have a problem with people tearing them up....
> 
> ...


Very nicely worded and you have my respect. Seems you too, have many mornings in the blinds as myself. Same with my blinds, several times we added a hunter to join in. Saved him some time setting out decoys too! You all have a great day. By the way Jus, Im very jealous of that fancy blind! lol:doowapsta


----------

